# Opinions on disengaging the VRO on a 1994 Johnson outboard



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

any thoughts on the pros and cons of dismantling the VRO and just adding the oil to the gas tank overtime i'm at the pump for a fuel up?
how will the engine run at trolling speeds? looks like it might need an upgrade in the future and i was weighing my options.
thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I picked up a 21ft boat and 115hp johnson ,boat sat for years in a garage ,got the motor runing, and pulled the VRO ,heard to meny bad stories that when it does go bad its to late ,I mix 50 -1 oil mix motor runs and idles great , my buddy has one and we troll all day with no problems. I use a kicker.for saving the motor ,I,d pull it takes about fifteen min.


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, my engine is small enough that i can run some amish bags while trolling and get down to 1.5 mph, and didn't want to gunk up the carbs by premixing if that is an issue.
it's a 94 70hp. So many opinions on the boat forumns.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd trust the VRO on that vintage of motor.. What if eh? Never say never, but I really don't see myself forgetting to add oil during refuel myself. At least for another 20-30 years haha


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I could troll with the big motor but I had this 9.9 looking for a job. the big one does not smoke , and I use pennzoil.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you wish to remove the VRO and go to pre-mix I can certainly understand. It actually is a pretty good system but the biggest issue with it was exactly what was mentioned. It quits while you're buzzing across the lake or up the river and before you know it you've blown an engine. 
Go to a Johnson dealer and tell him that you want a fuel pump for the engine. Not a VRO/fuel pump. You'll need to remove the entire pump if you wish to eliminate the VRO. That should probably cost you less than $100. Remove the VRO and install the fuel pump in its place. Then mix. 
I replaced the VRO on the 1977 50hp Johnson I had on my SeaNymph when the pump froze up on a trip to Norris Lake. The pump kit cost me $60 and installed very easily. In fact, by removing the VRO assembly I even gained a ton of room under the cowling. The engine actually ran better after the VRO was gone both at idle and at WOT. Very worth it in my opinion.


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

Why would i need to install a fuel pump?
all the info i see on the web show disconnecting the electrical component, and cutting and plugging the oil line? then just mix oil and gas...do i need to put a fuel pump in?


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

It's a great idea. I did mine back then. You mix it and no chance of blowing your motor from lack of oil. Easy free fix.


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

fishingmaniac said:


> It's a great idea. I did mine back then. You mix it and no chance of blowing your motor from lack of oil. Easy free fix.


did you replace the Fuel pump like suggested? how does it run at trolling speeds?


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

No I used the original fuel pump. I unplugged the electrical connection. Then plugged the oil line. And removed the oil box and line


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I did as fishingmaniac did,no problem, got the rubber plug at autozone the come in a bag with different sizes called vacuum hose plugs.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

A lot of reading here, but, it's worth it and explains it all: http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/VRO.html

I'm still running my 1991 VRO. Haven't had the first problem with it. I don't know how many gallons of oil/gas it has pumped. Several thousand to be sure. I know of several others still going strong. The early version didn't have an alarm. That changed around 1986 or so. After then, it is the VRO2, which has an alarm, and IMO is very reliable.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was told my 2000 merc 40 hp has an alarm when out of oil, but no alarm if the pump were to fail. Have not really looked into it, as I figure 15 year old boat needs to be replaced anyways. <G>


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I fish is right, but I would not trust it.so I pulled mine on a 1995,


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> I fish is right, but I would not trust it.so I pulled mine on a 1995,


thanks for all the feedback guys, this site is so great.....i'll most likely pull my VRO just for the sake of less hassle and more piece of mind.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I suggested replacing the entire pump and installing a fuel-only pump for one main reason. The pump is made up of two diaphragms and they are linked by a piston that rides in a bore between the two. That piston is lubricated by the oil that it is mixing in with the fuel. When you disconnect the oil supply you eventually starve the piston of the lubrication it needs and it can seize in the bore. That locks up the piston, the diaphragm doesn't move anymore and the fuel pump stops pumping fuel. Result? The engine quits. I've seen this exact thing happen 5 times when VRO systems have just been disconnected. It's cheap and you completely eliminate the chances of the old pump locking up. Cheap insurance against having a trip ruined by a faulty pump later on.


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

UFM82, thanks for explaining that, makes perfect sense. Appreciate all the opinions and feedback.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

UFM82 do you know some one that will do this? makes good sense to have it changed. I just removed the VRO tank and plugged the lines.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I do not. I do all my own work and am the worst person to ask for a reference because I don't use anyone. LOL. But if you are mechanical it's not that hard. The fuel pump bolts on right where the VRO pump was. It can be tedious to work on outboards but it's not hard.


----------



## turkeyslayer328 (Apr 11, 2014)

So glad to checked out the site today. I have an evinrude 120ho 1988 vintage. My starboard side lower plug keeps fouling and seems to be soaking wet but if I pull it and spray it off and put right back in it runs great. Think the vro is sending too much oil? Seems to be lots of oil on that plug?! I am no mechanic by any means. Considering taking that oiler off myself but any advice on this would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. Not sure how to do it but it's been running around in my head for weeks.


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

turkeyslayer328 said:


> So glad to checked out the site today. I have an evinrude 120ho 1988 vintage. My starboard side lower plug keeps fouling and seems to be soaking wet but if I pull it and spray it off and put right back in it runs great. Think the vro is sending too much oil? Seems to be lots of oil on that plug?! I am no mechanic by any means. Considering taking that oiler off myself but any advice on this would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. Not sure how to do it but it's been running around in my head for weeks.


their are some u-tube videos that show how to do it, and what electrical connections to disconnect. My engines a 94, so has a newer VRO then the old ones......i'm back and forth on what to do, but if i disconnect it i will be swapping out the VRO for a fuel pump. Some say the newer ones are very reliable.


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

Turkey slayer, i would think it's something else, only because the VRO mixes with the gas before it gets to the carbs....so all would be wet not just one,i would assume.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

1morecast said:


> Turkey slayer, i would think it's something else, only because the VRO mixes with the gas before it gets to the carbs....so all would be wet not just one,i would assume.


That's correct. The VRO does get it's pressure from one cylinder, and it's not uncommon for that particular plug to be a little different color than the rest, but, not to the point of fouling the plug. On a V-4 engine, it should be the number 4 cylinder which is the lower port side cylinder. The plug could have the wrong gap, could have a leaky plug wire, or, you could have a weak spark.




1morecast said:


> ..i'm back and forth on what to do, but if i disconnect it i


You can do whatever you want. I personally like the oil savings and less smoke. As I said, mine is 24 years old and running without a single problem, and I know of others of the same vintage still going strong.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

HERE IS HOW TO UNHOOK THE VRO PUMP
You can then decide whether you want to change over the fuel pump.

You can convert the VRO pump into a straight fuel pump, eliminating the oil tank and VRO pump warning system, but retain the overheat warning setup (and fuel restriction warning if so equipped) by doing the following:

1 - Cut and plug the oil line at the engine so that the oil side of the VRO pump will not draw air into its system. Trace the wires from the back of the VRO to its rubber plug (electrical plug) and disconnect it.

2 - Trace the two wires from the oil tank to the engine, disconnect those two wires, then remove them and the oil tank.

3 - Mix the 50/1 oil in the proper amount with whatever quantity fuel you have. Disconnect the fuel line at the engine. Pump the fuel primer bulb until fuel exits that hose with the tint of whatever oil you used. Reconnect the fuel hose.

That's it. If you want to test the heat warning system to ease your mind, have the key in the on position, then ground out the tan heat sensor wire that you'll find protruding from the cylinder head. The warning horn should sound off.


----------



## turkeyslayer328 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys very helpful. I'm leaning toward the weak spark from the coil 1morecast. I am going to switch the cool packs to see if the opposite plug fouls. I'll keep ya posted. Thanks again!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

turkeyslayer328 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys very helpful. I'm leaning toward the weak spark from the coil 1morecast. I am going to switch the cool packs to see if the opposite plug fouls. I'll keep ya posted. Thanks again!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I did mine just like turkeyt said and it works just fine. mine is a johnson 1995 115hp.


----------



## turkeyslayer328 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks bountyhunter! I'm going to overhaul the entire boat in the offseason I think I'll go that route.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine worked fine the first 5 years I had the used boat...?then one day crushing back to the marina it failed.

Motor blew. First thing I did to the new to me motor was get rid of the oil injector and go to pre mix


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with all the guys who say to plug the VRO! I do not have this brand of motor but did have 2, 2 stroke Polaris 4 wheeler's that had the same type of set up. The 250 went with very little hours on it and left us in a really bad spot! About 25 miles back in the bush at my cabin and it was getting late when the motor blew because of the oiler going bad. There was no forewarning of it quitting. I always made sure the Reservior was full and it was still 3/4 full when it went. Needless to say it took almost 6 hours to pull the thing back to the camp. After that I plugged the oiler and premixed the fuel, never an issue after that. James is a perfect example of what could happen and as a rule of thumb, it will go at the worst case scenario!


----------

